# F/W GUNTHER BAHR NJG 6



## jupiter (May 28, 2008)

Hi guys trying to find any info on Gunther Bahr who flew with NJG 6 
From my research i believe it was he who shot down my Grandfather on a raid on Stuttgart 28/29/7/44.
Interested to know abot his career ,pictures and info about the aircraft he flew 7/44 .I believe it was a me110.
It would be usefull to complete the picture of my grandfathers last raid , before being shot down
pete


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2008)

Hallo Jupiter,

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.

Concerning Günther Bahr try to that links:

Aces of the Luftwaffe - Günther Bahr
GÃ¼nther Bahr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A photo for the WWII Forum - World War II Forums


----------



## Erich (May 28, 2008)

Bahr flew the Bf 110G-4 in NJG 6 exclusively


----------



## jupiter (May 28, 2008)

cheers


----------

